# Jermaine O'Neal VS Rasheed Wallace - Battle Of The Ex-Teammates



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

JERMAINE O'NEAL  








*********VS********

RASHEED WALLACE  









TALE OF THE TAPE 
POSITION: O'Neal PF - Wallace PF
AGE: O'Neal 24 - Wallace 28 
HEIGHT: O'Neal 6'11" - Wallace 6'11"
WEIGHT: O'Neal 242 - Wallace 230
HOMETOWN: O'Neal Columbia, SC. - Wallace Philidelphia, PA. 
COLLEGE: O'Neal Eau Claire (HS) - Wallace North Carolina 

2002-2003 STATS 
PPG: O'Neal 20.8 - Wallace 18.1 
RPG: O'Neal 10.3 - Wallace 7.4 
APG: O'Neal 2.0 - Wallace 2.1 
BPG: O'Neal 2.3 - Wallace 1.0 
SPG: O'Neal 0.86 - Wallace 0.95 
TO: O'Neal 2.3 - Wallace 1.9 
MPG: O'Neal 37.2 - Wallace 36.3 
FG%: O'Neal 48.4 - Wallace 47.1 
FT%: O'Neal 73.1 - Wallace 73.5 
3%: O'Neal 33.3 - Wallace 35.8 



HOOPSHYPE.COM SAYS 

O'NEAL
 The best inside player in the Eastern Conference... An athletic freak... Scores a lot, rebounds a lot and blocks a lot of shots... Has nice one-on-one skills... Very dangerous in isolation plays... Was the youngest player in NBA history in his rookie season... Improving his jump shot... Not good passing the ball. 

WALLACE
 While not throwing towels at the face of teammates or shouting at the referees, he is an outstanding player... Able to do almost everything on the court... Impossible to block his shots... The ball leaves his hands at the highest point possible... One of the best defenders in his position... Excellent athleticism... Runs the floor well... Does not take enough advantage of his skills in the low post... Too many three-point attempts... Lacks mental stability and does not always make the best decisions.

ACHIEVEMENTS 

O'NEAL 
 *Attended Eau Claire HS.
*Selected by the Portland Trail Blazers as 17th overall pick in the 1996 NBA Draft.
*Played in Portland till 1999-00.
*Traded to the Indiana Pacers in 2000-2001. Has played there ever since.
*Won the gold medal at the 2001 Goodwill Games with the US Team.
*Selected to the All-Star Game in 2002 and 2003.
*Voted Most Improved Player in 2001-02.
*Voted to the All-NBA 3rd Team in 2001-02 and 2002-03.
*Voted to the HoopsHype.com All-NBA 3rd Team in 2002-03.
*Voted to the HoopsHype.com All-NBA 2nd Team in 2002-03. *Youngest player to make his pro debut in NBA history.
*Member of the US Team that lost three games in the 2002 World Championship.
*Member of 2004 US Olympic team. 

WALLACE 
*Attended the Simon Gratz HS in Philadelphia Pennsylvania.
*Played college ball at North Carolina until 1995. 
*Selected by the Washington Bullets as 4th overall pick in the 1995 NBA Draft. 
*Played in Washington in 1995-96. 
*Traded to the Portland Trail Blazers in July 1996. Has been playing there ever since. 
*Named to the 1995-96 NBA All-Rookie 2nd Team. 
*Played the 1995-96 NBA Rookie All-Star Game.
*Selected to the NBA All-Star Game in 2000 and 2001. 
*Holds the record for the most technical fouls in one season. 

Well, there you have it. Who do YOU think is better?

(PS - I Know I've Posted This Already In The NBA Forum but Id Like To See How Pacer Fans Vote Seperate From Others)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I say Jermaine. Just by a bit. Sheed is still a top NBA player and can even sink the outside shot. he is very versitile and can play SF PF and maybe C while JO is a PF and maybe a center. Jermaine has better post moves than Sheed and a better attitude. I think also a will to win and not as greedy as Sheed. JO seems to have much for heart and love for the game while Sheed likes to take huge contracts and doesn't seem to have the heart JO does. Jremaine is youngre and quicker, which gives him an advantage on post moves. Sheed is older and has some valuable veteran experience. Jremaine is a top shotblocker while Sheed isn't and i say a bettre ovreall defender. So with more heart,desire, better defense and almost better offense i give JO the edge.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm going with Jermaine, I mean don't get me wrong Sheed is real good but overall I think Jermaine is a better player. Sheed can be deadly though because he can hit the 3.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Jermaine has better post moves than Sheed and a better attitude. I think also a will to win and not as greedy as Sheed. JO seems to have much for heart and love for the game while Sheed likes to take huge contracts and doesn't seem to have the heart JO does. Jremaine is youngre and quicker, which gives him an advantage on post moves. Sheed is older and has some valuable veteran experience. Jremaine is a top shotblocker while Sheed isn't and i say a bettre ovreall defender. So with more heart,desire, better defense and almost better offense i give JO the edge.



Jermaine O'Neal is not a better defender than Rasheed (blocking shots, yes/ man to man defense, not even close), and he is not better in the post either (not with his back to the basket anyway). 
What he is however is a more consistent player from a production standpoint and a far superior rebounder.
He is also a more stable personality than Rasheed.

Does he have more heart than Rasheed?
_That would depend on what you constitute as heart..._

Intensity (_many confuse this for heart_), no question, love for the game, no doubt, but heart is debatable.

_Rasheed hit 3 game winning shots and many a crucial 3 pointer last season while O'Neal hit 0 game winners (to my knowledge) and seemed to disappear down the stretch of ballgames._

The whole notion of heart is a rather subjective one(IMO). 
Even the notion of O'Neal having a stronger "will to win" is debatable considering that Rasheed's teams typically win more. 

*However:*

Having said all of that I would still consider O'Neal the better player _overall_ (due to his rebounding, stability and consistency).


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

I have to say JO...at least off the court he's not smoking weed, etc.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He hit a game winning 17 foot jumpshot against the Detroit Pistons, and a game winning baby hook shot against the 76ers.


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

and plus... jermaine isnt the only clutch player on the pacers... especially when theres a man named reggie miller around...


----------

